
Sony launches a7 III: Sub-$2000 24MP full frame mirrorless - jseliger
https://www.dpreview.com/news/8128895545/sony-launches-a7-iii-sub-2000-24mp-full-frame-mirrorless-with-a7r-iii-s-advances
======
qume
I wasted a lot of time and money on a series of A7 cameras for machine vision.

Hard crashes common among all models and firmware versions requiring removing
the battery. No good for machine control such as aerial photography.

Hope they have fixed it but just a warning - the sensors are simply the best
but you pay for it in average quality cameras, the likes of which a nikon or
canon would never release.

They even released models with the same known bugs as previous models.

